# Baretta's 2020 Lawn Journal + Reno



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Section A - 900 sqft (Nomix)
Section B - 300 sqft (TTTF/City Hydroseed Mix)
Section c - 950 sqft (TTTF/Chewing Fescue - 15%) Reno
Section D - 1250 sqft (TTTF/Chewing Fescue - 15%) Reno May/June
Total - 3400 sqft

3/15 - First mow of the season at 2.75"

Debated to do a Spring or Fall reno. Chose Spring since I suddenly have some free time. Seed down date set for April 18th.

3/21&22 - Tilled up roughly 1000 sqft to manhole cover with electric tiller. Surprised how compact it was since I tilled the same area 2 years ago along with Section B.



Here's what it looked like in 2019.



Considered reno in Section B but Grub damage wasn't as bad. Will seed repair spots. Neighbourhood lawns were torn to shreds by crows (grub damage). Mainly where city did repairs from water main project.



3/18 -Took some soil temps at 5pm. Mainly sunny all day.

Section D (Part Sun) - 47F
Section C (Full Sun) - 56F
Section B (Full Sun) - 48F

Not sure why C was much warmer. Heat reflection from the house maybe?

3/22 - Second mow. Section A came out of winter dormancy in late February. Not much grow in other areas.

Plan is to apply Glyphosate to Section D (currently Nomix) once it hits effective soil temps hopefully sometime in May.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

My soil temps are staying around around 46 for the last couple weeks. It always reads higher in afternoon if it's sunny. I leave it in the ground all the time. Good luck.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

3/25 - Did a rough leveling of the lawn. Only one dog ran through it so far.



Got a good deal for this on-line shopping at Rona $120 Cdn + tax.



Unfortunately when I went to pick it up, it didn't occur to me that it would come assembled. Wasn't fitting in my car so I walked it home roughly 1.5 miles. Had a couple of lookie loo's but I know they were jealous.  This dump cart is really awesome!

4/1 - Created an account with Waypoint Analytical. Waiting for soil sample documents for cross border shipping. Using Iowa location.

Cut lawn in the fenced yard only.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

4/8 - Did final leveling. Surface was very crusty and hard. Needed rake to break it up a bit. Also had cracking after two dry sunny days. Rented roller filled over half way and rolled in.

If anything came good of all this the area around manhole was very high so extremely happy this has been corrected.

4/9 - Seeded down. 9 days earlier than planned. Temps have been in the high teens (mid 60's) low's just above freezing. Weather continues to be warm and sunny at least for the next week or so.

4/10 - Applied Tenacity 0.5 tsp/gallon and covered with Peat Moss.

Watering schedule 9, 11:30, 2 and 5.

Offered to dethatch the neighbours lawn a few days before but said he would do it. Gave him some tools to get it done. They have grub damage , moss and tons of weeds. He cut the 8" tall grass in the shady areas in one shot so it hurt to hear his mower bog down so much. Gave him some Scotts No mix seed and said he had a spreader. When I came back to see his progress nearly finished one of his wheels so was seized so blotches of seed everywhere. Gave him mine and had a do over. Apparently he has a soft spot dandelions and wild flowers across the lawn. He mowed around them. Ha!

Received my Fiskars Maintance Kit $45 for manual reel and Blade Balancer from Amazon. E-mailed Fiskars to send the brush that was missing.

20" Soil Probe scheduled to arrive early May. Paid $33+shipping.
https://www.amazon.ca/Ternence-Flynn-Stainless-Satisfying-Agriculture/dp/B07YDPSPYQ/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=soil+probe&qid=1586714969&sr=8-7

So question. I didn't apply any fertilizer. In the past I threw down Scotts starter 24-25-4 or organic at seed down. What do you recommend I apply and when? Can't find anything around with just P.

The pics....


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

4/16 - Day 7, Germination began.

Nothing visible yet past the shrubs. Some wet days ahead. Temps in mid teens/low 60's. Getting warmer overnight.

4/20 - Day 11 pics.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

4/21 - Spent 8 hours out in the yard cleaning up debris, pulling weeds, raking out pine needs off Tree Island, fluffed up year old mulch and give the 2 side yards a cut. Also reseeded bare areas of neighbours lawn. He went a little cheap on the seed even though it was mine. Yard is infested in weeds. I might have to accidentally spray on my side of their driveway. ardon:

Finally got some wet days so didn't have to drag out the hose 4 times a day.

4/24 - (Day 9 AG) Blades are getting pretty tall (1.5"-1.75") but overall still looking pretty sparse in some areas. Germination is starting to come in near shrubs. It looks like the next dry day will need a cut. No fert down as of yet. Should I put down 10-20-5 soon or avoid putting N down until lawn looks more uniform?





Ground level.





Tenacity app started to become noticable after 10 days or so in other parts of the lawn. First time witnessing this...very cool.

More wet unsettle days ahead.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry, did I miss what seed you used? I read through twice hah. I would throw some 10-20-5 down if it was me.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Now i see what see you used hah. Doh!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Matix99def 
Right I didn't specify on my journal. Its a mix of...
Houndog 8 TTTF - 85%
Creeping Fed Fescue - 15%

Realized also... I have Humic, Kelp and EM that would be benificial right now.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I see you were sending your soil to waypoint in Iowa??? I believe all international soil goes to Tennessee. Someone just got caught in that and had to resend samples. I don't think it would Harm anything by putting down some kelp and humic, and some 10-20-05. Not sure if that's fast/slow release? Not sure if the EM is too effective at these temp but may not hurt either. Again, I'm new at this also so don't believe everything I say hah.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

5/1 - (Day 16 AG) First cut at 1.75" with freshly sharpened Fiskars manual reel. Applied Starter fert 0.75 lbs N. Also sprayed Humic (80ml/1 gal) and Liquid Kelp (16ml/1 gal). Temps were cooler and wet the following week.



Picked up a Groundkeeper 2 Rake from the Arborist Store in Coquitlam. Thanks to @gatorguy for letting me know.

https://thearboriststore.com/products/groundskeeper-ii-rake?variant=1484900335645

After running the Yardworks dethatcher over a short cut lawn it barely pulled anything out. Ten pulls in the Poa patch with the GK2. Already one of my favourite tools.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

5/7 - Did a 2nd cut. The following 4 days temps went into low to mid 80's.

5/11 - 3rd cut. Applied 2nd app of Tenacity. Spotting some crab grass here and there. Also spoon feed starter fertilizer. Appears I missed some spots with the drop spreader.

Did some tree trimming by shrubs. Mainly dead stuff and to level bottom branches.

Next project is to add plants around main level patio. Boxes woods, Sky Pencil and a Bigleaf Hyrangea. Anyone have success planting BL hyrangea in full sun. Label calls for 2 to 4 hours morning sun which the area doesn't get.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Did some pruning and added some Dahlia's. One of the Lavender's not doing so well.



Planted some Boxwoods, Sky Pencil and Big Leaf Hydrangea for colour.



5/24 - (Day 40 AG) Still cutting at 1.75" with Fiskars reel. Spot seeded a few days ago. The bad...some weeds are starting to pop up here and there. The good...breaking out the new Honda a few weeks away.



Lots of bent grass here. Thought I removed a large portion of it last year. Notice centre right were I reseeded. Really just a mix of everything here. To be reno'd this fall.



More bent grass waking up.





My Poa patch No mix lawn.



Bonus shot. Fig tree is loaded this year.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

5/29 - Applied 0.25 N starter to the entire lawn after a cut to reno area. Looks like a double cut but ran the gas mower over it yesterday to remove Cottonwood fluff. Received first shipment of Ferrous Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate 5 lb bags from Amazon a few days ago. Applied FAS folar app in yard next to reno just as it was getting dark. No precip expected until mid-morning. See what happens.

Finally got around to removing all the junk stored under one of sundecks over the winter months yesterday. Had a nice backyard bbq with family.

Need to buy treated lumber and cut stair stringers for the same deck which I haven't had access to since last September. Above ground irrigation project ongoing.

Edit: Realized the next day handheld spreader was at setting 2. So only put down 0.15 lb N.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

That Reno area looks good man. What hoc do you plan on with the Honda? How much fas did you put down, The full cool season?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Matix99def
Thanks! I'll start using the Honda @ 3" and leave at highest setting 4". Going to start raising my height gradually which will hopefully make it more noticeably dense.

As for the FAS foliar app.
FS - 2oz and AS - 1.7oz in 1 gallon /m


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice reno!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Thanks! I'm pretty happy how it turned out. Congrats on LOTM.

6/2 - Applied EM 40ml and Kelp 20ml to reno only. Need to get the rest of the lawn done soon. May start increasing dosage.

6/4 - received my first results back from Waypoint Analytical TN. Will share results shortly.

Decided to lower HOC back down to 1.75 everywhere. Looks sloppy with different height otherwise next to reno. Here's a car shot. Lines are brutal!



Currently still working on above ground irrigation system. Tried swapping out standard heads in Zone A with Rain Bird PRS45 to test out. Minor difference, will have to do. Hopefully will see some improvement in Zone E using 3 heads.



Finally got around to putting Mister Frans and Arabian Night Dahlia tubers in temporary pots. Already spouting.

Dealing with moles lately.  Luckily activity is on the other side of the driveway.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Going to pickup some Calpril Lime and SOP.

Starting to see some die off.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Gardeners pantry told me 80-250ml of the activated em per month. I bought a litre for a year and stretch it out:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Matix99def Right. I will increase to 160ml to use up the remainder for the year. I see in your journal you applied molasses and EM. I'm pretty sure EM already has a good dose of it just an FYI. I'm sure its no biggie to add. What rates are you applying Kelp an Humic? I just did 80ml Humic per gallon but just to reno area.

Also, which BP sprayer did you get from Princess Auto? I see they have a lower end Chapin. Was looking at getting the 61800 from Canadian Tire. They look pretty similar.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

She suggested I use the humic powder at 1.5tbsp per 1000 same as the liquid kelp. I am debating on increasing it. I'm sure the EM has some molasses but It was suggested to me to put down 3fl oz/1000 of the molasses so I went for it hah. Next time I will combine the EM and molasses app. I bought to blue princess auto brand for 50 bucks. I think it's powerfist. The cheap chapin is only like 15 bucks more or something: I did find a scotts backpack at mcmunn and Yates for 69 with an integrated Cf valve.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

40 bucks on sale is hard to pass up hah.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-9-gallon-backpack-poly-sprayer/A-p8706012e


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Matix99def said:


> 40 bucks on sale is hard to pass up hah.
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-9-gallon-backpack-poly-sprayer/A-p8706012e


That was my first ever BP Sprayer. still have it for glypho but its valve doesent work and it doesent shut off completely. You get what you pay for but yeah for $40...


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Matix99def @gatorguy After thinking about it for the last few days I'm leaning towards spending a little more and getting the YT25E from Sprayers Plus. For 3400 sqft lawn, a 2 gallon sprayer suits me just mine. Thanks @Bug pumper hopefully it will go on sale again on Amazon soon.

Some updating...

6/10 - applied CalPril granular (1st app) @ 10lb/m

6/13 - applied 0-0-22 + 22S +11 Mg (KMag) @ 3.3lb/m. First of 2 applications. Another in the fall.

6/14 - applied Humic Acid @80ml/m (reno only) and 30-0-3 @ 0.5lb N (reno only)

6/17 - spot sprayed weeds with Killex (reno only). Sprayed late in the day an hour before dew set in. May need to re-visit in 2 weeks.

Made a DYI edge guard for the lime app.



Fungus has been more wide spread across the reno as of late. Mycelium was visible early on now find small dead patches. Dollar spot maybe?





Also finding dead grass on the other side of the driveway. Probably grub damage.



A little unusually to have so many wet cooler days in June. Feels like we're going into fall not summer. Ornamental Grasses were flattened by todays rain.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Do you plan to do a tip that will do your whole yard in one fill? Or do you plan to fill it multiple times?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

6/26 - Brought out my new Honda for the first time... just cutting my reno lawn. Dealing with some fungus so had to bag but seems to getting better. I'm sure people passing by are wondering why I'm using two rotary mowers. Ha!





Decided to start tackling my rotten cedar fence panels. Not quite ready to buy new ones but pretty much only the boards were saved. After all materials I figure I still saved $200.

Tear down Day 1.


6/29 - Lawn looks to be getting darker. Slow release N is starting to kick in. Gave it another cut tonight.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

7/2 - Applied some liquid samples I was given to try.
Reno only
Dakota Rev @ 90ml/m
Redox Greens @ 2oz/m
30-0-0 @ 180ml/m
2 gallons water
also included Kelp and EM

7/5 - First mulch mow with the new Honda reno only. Darkening even more.



Finishing off fence project. Took longer than anticipated, weather didn't help.



7/6 - Applied 0-0-50 SOP +17S @ 2 lbs/m

7/8 - Applied CalPril @ 10 lb/m (9.5)

After 3 months of waiting for soil probe to arrive from China, I am being refunded. Sucks!

Still very cool temps for this time of year barely getting into the 70's with showers almost every day for the past 2 weeks. I think we already surpassed the amount of rainfall we typical get all summer.

Phase 2 of reno coming quickly. Set for July 18,


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno looks great! I've been following your progress. I'm not sure what the acronym EM stands for, and I'm curious. I was hoping it might come out along the way, but you've peaked my interest. What is it?


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Chris LI 
Effective microorganisms (EM) are various blends of common predominantly anaerobic microorganisms in a carbohydrate-rich liquid carrier substrate (molasses nutrient solution) of EM Research Organization, Inc.,[1][2] The efficacy of EM on agricultural crops has been studied throughout the world. A review article (2013), which studies the nature of EM and the effect of EM on growth, yield, quality, and protection of vegetable plants, conclude "in 70% of published studies, it was concluded that EM had a positive effect on growth of vegetable, while, in the other 30%, they had no significant influence.[3]


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@Matix99def 
Thank you! Now I have some more homework to do. I've used fertilizers with beneficial bacteria and have also used molasses, so this product sounds similar, but different, since it contains molasses as a carrier and it sounds like it feeds the EM in one complete package. I will be reading up to see how its composition works. Thanks again.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Chris LI
Here's the place we get it from. https://www.gardenerspantry.ca/

Some good info and videos. I bought my EM already activated. I believe there's also a link to a US supplier.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you very much! I started reading the site and it's quite interesting. I will definitely be delving into it further. I have a feeling my credit card will be used soon. :lol:

I think my tomatoes and peppers will be enjoying some, too.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry @Harts I'll move it over here. 
@Babameca
Yeah warning, what you see here from last fall may make you turn away quickly. Ha! No...but that was the start of it. By November maybe 20% of the area was left. Came up like butter. I was loaded. Crows, skunks and raccoons were having a party. (scroll down) https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=11521&hilit=Baretta+lawn+journal&start=20

Happens every year so I'm trying to put a stop to it. The whole neighbourhood is effected unless of course they have the goods. No clover, more reno coming this weekend. You can see way I have this twitch to having full confidence the GBG will work being new on the market. Also agree with you on application timing. Would think the start of first stage is best. Suggests multiple apps...$$$


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

No worries. I'll hijack your thread soon enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

7/20 - Phase 2 begins two days late. Reno remainder of open space 1500 sqft.

Glyphosate 232 ml (7.88 oz)
1 oz baby shampoo
1.5 gallons water
1000 sqft coverage
RL Flo-master 2 gallon sprayer

Grass was pretty dewy. Sprayed in two directions. Went pretty smooth. Still learning my ways with a pump sprayer. We'll see in a few days how I did.

Here's were old meets new. Notice small 2' section (left) of TTTF I seeded last year digging out the bentgrass that was there.



Refilled for remaining 500 sqft and fell short on 2nd pass by 50 sqft near driveway. Added touch more water with gly that was left.



9 a.m. shot day after mow last night.



Will have to spot spray more weeds coming in. Over all looks pretty good. Some hot days ahead then cools off again mid-week.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

That last picture of the reno makes me want to mow it in bare feet LOL 
Looks so lush.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

7/26 - Cut on lowest mower setting. Dethatched Section B only.



7/27 - Applied 2nd round of Glyphosate

Glyphosate 200 ml (6.76 oz)
1 oz baby shampoo
1.5 gallons water
1000 sqft coverage
Chapin sprayer

Some evening photos.











Overall rather pleased how the 1st app turned out. Will dethatch remaining areas in a few days. For now, water water water.

Planned top dress delivery for Aug. 2 my be bumped a few days. See how things look closer to the weekend.

Seed down date is still planned for Aug. 15th.

Second time into the 90's so far this summer. Finally going to make use of my above ground irrigation. Hasn't be needed up until now. Reno lawn looks pretty good considering no N in a while. Some areas going dormant around the concrete edges. Noticing more and more Oxalis creeping in. Will hit weeds with Tenacity once temps cool.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

8/4 - Dethatched with the Yardworks. I'm not getting a very good scalp possible due to the unevenness of the lawn. Sections of tall dead grass remain. Will try lowering mower as low as it will go. Soil delivery for leveling delayed until Monday Aug. 10th.

8/5 - applied the following
Reno only
Dakota Rev @ 90ml/m
Redox Greens @ 2oz/m
30-0-0 @ 180ml/m
1 gallon water
0-0-50 SOP @ 2lbs/m

Got watered in with much needed rain this morning, Temps have been steady at the high 20's mark.

Will spot spray Glypho and Ferrous sulphate to kill remaining patches of moss once weather heats back up.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

8/6 - Applied 8oz baby shampoo to phase 2 reno

8/10 - Glypho spot spray/FS to kill off moss

3 yards Topdress was delivered.



Decided to pull some surface roots beside my thinning cedars.





Tried out the new 5 by 3 drag mat. Has some weight to it, Give it a thumbs up!





The arrow you might of noticed is actually me taking the picture.







8/12 - Applied Organic Gardener's Pantry EM @ 40 ml, Humic @ 80 ml and Kelp 20 ml

Seed down a few days ahead of schedule prior to a 4 day heatwave. Low 30's Sunday 35...what the what?!? Rolled/peat moss and Tenacity down. Spray (water) and pray time.

Quickly found out I left areas a little thin on the peat moss..picked up another bale. Getting some bird activity small squirrels running around on it the biggers.

8/13 - lowered HOC to 3.5". Tenacity and Killex not doing much to surpress my clover and Oxalis weeds. :sad:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Correction to 8/12 post...forgot to apply Tenacity, realized 5 days later. :no:

8/18 - Germination begins 6 days after seed down (Day 1 AG).



8/19 - Applied 0.7oz AMS @ 0.15 lb rate/m and Prodiamine @ 3 month rate to spring reno, watered in with rain during the night.

Dethatched and applied 20-0-5 Pro-mix heal and feed to fenced yard. Stair stringers still not cut...tisk tisk!



8/21 - Received 5 lbs Mazama KBG from fellow TLF member. To be used in possible Phase 3 PRG/KBG fenced yard 900 sqft reno or spread over TTTF...we'll see.

(Day 4 AG) photos.

Had squirrels messing up a little digging holes and making ruts. Went too thin on peat in some areas which is noticeable with lack of germinate on the mainly sand/compost mix. Overall looking pretty good. Only 2 weeds visible so far.











Area across the drive was just trying to keep moist with the heatwave we had after seed down. All areas were hand watered. Getting a two day break with mother nature taking care of irrigation. Widening the flower bed so I didn't bother seeding to the border.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Its coming along!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

8/26 - (Day 9 AG) Some areas mainly shaded are at 2". I'll decide once it dries up a bit if I cut today or wait one more day.









Full sun at 1-1.75" here.



Spring reno update:
Tenacity just needed some patience. Oxalis is nearly gone but I'll hit the clover again with Killex soon.

Picked up 2 bags 25kg of Urea granular from Terralink. Will cut and spray foliar 0.25 lb/m on late this evening and irrigate in the morning. Hoping to finally start to see some colour coming back.

Temps continue in the mid 20's to low teens (75F to 55F) through the week. Been allowing areas to dry out a little cut back watering to 3 times per day 11 am, 2 and 5pm. Already itching to throw down more seed in thin spots.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

8/26 - (Day 9 AG) First cut.





Hit a high spot here.



Other notes: Applied Urea @ 0.25 N to spring reno. Dealing with clover (spring reno turf) still not addressed. Will treat in coming days. Crows starting to walk the lawn looking for grubs...so far so good.

9/1 - (Day 15 AG) 2nd cut. Dealing with health issues including back pain. Wasn't able to lift manual reel so had wheel damage in spots. Noticably needs a reseed so I wasn't so concerned. Some pics.



Patch here dries up quite quickly. Poor germination evident also due to lack of peat topping.









Hope to reseed as early as today. Forecasted temps rising into the low to mid 80's in a few for 7 to 10 days. Will try above ground irrigation instead of hand watering.

Crow alert: minimal damage but noticing activity. Grub control was applied so fingers crossed.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It looks like it filling in nice with even coverage, nice work so far!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

9/3 - (Day 17 AG) Set Scotts drop spreader to 9 and did areas with poor germination (approx 3 lbs) over 1500 sqft fall reno. Across driveway had some die off...over watering seems likely.

With back issues out of the way spoon fed urea was delayed until this morning. Areas besides fenced yard received 0.25 # N/m. Used my Sprayers Plus Yt25e for the first time.

Next to address. Spray clover.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Coming in really nicely my man! What are you planning to use to deal w the clover?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Zcape35Thanks! Following your journal. Beautiful property.

@CarlsonThanks as well! Hopefully the thin spots will come in with the reseed shortly. Using Killex as my only option. I think I max'd my Tenacity for the year.

9/7 - Spot sprayed clover on spring reno.

9/8 - (Day 22 AG) Did 3rd cut raising height to 2". Expecting reseeding to germinate anytime now.

Some pics.

This side of the drive has improved with the urea app. Thanks for the advice @Babameca.







Next few days are in the high 20's low 30's (high 80's). Smoke started to blow in yesterday from Washington St. Air quality is pretty bad right now.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm gonna be there in a minute... I've got the urge to do some grass angels!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

9/12 - (Day 26 AG) 4th cut @ 2". Applied 0-0-50 SOP and urea @ 0.25 lb/m.

9/13 - Applied OGP cocktail (Humic, Kelp and Activated EM).

9/15 - Above shots prior to 5th cut. Sept. 3rd reseed hasn't been all that noticeable so far.





After cut.

Spring reno





Fall reno (Day 29 AG)













Hope to get another cut in two days before a few days of forecasted welcomed showers. To include Calpril and 0-0-22 Kmag apps.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like you're winning the war and another successful reno. Nice work.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Your reno is turning out great. Really nice color. Hopefully it doesn't dump as much as they say it will.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks guys! Yup we sure did get dumped on. Recorded 5.1" over the week.

9/17 - Applied 0-0-22 kmag @ 3.3 lb/m and CalPril lime @ 10 lb/m.

9/21 - Applied 4 lbs of Essential TTTF/Creeping Red Fescue over fall reno. Sprayed Urea @ 0.25 lb/m

Found out from the supplier I've been purchasing my seed from changes their TTTF mix cultivars every so often. So it is most likely I have Houndog 8 on my Spring reno and Essential on the Fall reno. They are side by side so hopefully won't be able to see a difference in colour.

9/28 - Sprayed Urea @ 0.25 lb/m.

Met a fellow lawn enthusiast who lives a block away passing by to compliment me on the lawn. He uses a greens mower on his PRG small lawn. We probably talked an easy 20 minutes on everything lawns while boring his family members who just wanted to go for a walk. Ha! Now have another to split product with.

Spring reno issues:
Leaf spot fungus still needs to be addressed.

Also noticing a brown haze over the surface. Grass blade tips are brown possibly from dull mower blades. However the fall reno grass blades appear to be fine. It could be do to turf being so dense that the HRR216 struggles to cut through clean. Manual states the Honda GVC160 runs at 2950-3100 rpms max. I'll give a sharpening and go from there.

10/2 - Spot sprayed weeds on spring reno section.

Weather rebounded this past week but with the haze the highs in the upper 20s didn't really materialize.

Pre-M going down later this coming week when rain is expected. Cutting HOC currently at 2.5" for the past few weeks now.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Haven't been getting out into the lawn to do weekly urea apps for the last few weeks now unfortunately. Still looking pretty good however. Temps have now cooled recently and growth is beginning to slow down. Leaves are being to fall. Sucked up the what fell from the wind storm we had yesterday with the leaf vac.

Some pics from the past couple weeks to present.

9/20 - (Day 34 AG) 
Here's when it looked its darkest. Spring reno across the drive...not so much.




9/28 - Spring reno has had some fungus issues that was not treated.



Note the shredded tips. Interesting the new grass tips doesn't have this issue. Must be just so damn thick. 



10/9 - Mole damage hopefully heading towards the neighbours.  Have some accidental spraying to do next spring.



10/14 - (Day 59 AG)







Planted some Dalhia's really late and this week voila.


Last year at this time my lawn was torn to shreds...grubs. Not sure why the delay this year but with massive down pours the past few weeks some neighbourhood lawns are now under attack and it's coming this way. Fingers crossed my late treatment worked (early August).


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Great job on the renovation and impressively flat considering. Do you have irrigation to water the property? It doesnt look like it from pics but the heads could be well hidden.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Probably did my last cut of the season today. Didn't get around to doing a full-on nitrogen blitz this year. Last urea app 0.25 lb/m was September 28th. Put down a 26-0-6 slow release today to settle over the winter. All that's left now is leaves to clean up the next few weeks and last of 5 app's of Calpril. 50 lb/m total.

@SOLARSUPLEX Thanks! Considered doing inground irrigation pre-reno but don't have the funds. I run some above ground with pop-ups on spikes in some areas...oscillating the rest.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Those pics look great! Hard work pays off!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Baretta said:


> Got a good deal for this on-line shopping at Rona $120 Cdn + tax.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/Gptp7n82/IMG-20200401-172504488.jpg
> 
> Unfortunately when I went to pick it up, it didn't occur to me that it would come assembled. Wasn't fitting in my car so I walked it home roughly 1.5 miles. Had a couple of lookie loo's but I know they were jealous.  This dump cart is really awesome!


I just want to say that you have earned a new fan 

Question: When you tilled your lawn for the spring reno (March 2020), did you do anything to the grass first (gly, scalp, dethatch, etc.)?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@ColeLawn Thanks!

I had grub damage the fall before. By the spring the turf... what was left of it came up rather easily. Only had about maybe 40% left so I just tilled it to speed the process.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Baretta said:


> @ColeLawn Thanks!
> 
> I had grub damage the fall before. By the spring the turf... what was left of it came up rather easily. Only had about maybe 40% left so I just tilled it to speed the process.


Reason I ask is I was going to just overseed my backyard this spring (partial shade) but due to late fall landscaping after moving in I'm left with like 40% turf/60% exposed soil. Might be worth it to just till out the rest of the turf and do a spring "reno" experiment. Would be much nicer to have a full TTTF backyard, even though it wasn't necessarily in the plans... Thanks again!


----------

